# new to east coast



## EARG (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys

hate to throw this out as a first post, but I'm new to the area (just moved from cali and joined the army) and I've been dying to pull on some fish. After failed attempts at google research I thought I may throw out this SOS. I'm in Montgomery county and don't have a clue where/how/what to fish in this scary new world.

any help would be appreciated!

thanks all
-Eric


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome , you have the upper and lower Potomac river. You can fish all year as long as it does not freeze over. Good luck.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

EARG said:


> Hey guys
> 
> hate to throw this out as a first post, but I'm new to the area (just moved from cali and joined the army) and I've been dying to pull on some fish. After failed attempts at google research I thought I may throw out this SOS. I'm in Montgomery county and don't have a clue where/how/what to fish in this scary new world.
> 
> ...


Welcome Eric. Lots of good folks here. Are you looking for opportunities in the surf, pier, freshwater, boat, big fish, little fish, Montgomery county, dc?

If you have a few bucks to spend on a guide call Rob Snowhite. He has a handle on many lite tackle spots in Montgomery co, dc and northern va. He says winter is the best time to fish this area. I think his rate is $40/hr.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

welcome to P&S and the right coast,unfortunatly this time of the year is tough to fish,this is our transition time from the fish in fall fattening up period to the winter slow down and wait for spring period.but fish can be found throughout the winter,you just have to work a bit for them.yer best shot is going to be the warm water discharge at dickerson power plant,this is a great time to start fishing ther because it hasn't got so cold as to drive all the fishermen there and make the place a zoo.check the top of the page and hit the "hot spots" link for more info .there are a wealth of streams in upper monkey county,seneca water shed is excellent for trout,crappie and small mouth bass,north west branch for trout ,panfish,and the stretch thru college park has large mouth that don't see a lot of pressure.the potomac on the south side of D.C. will produce some very nice blue catfish in the winter time,hot spots include ,ft washington,indian head.if the salt is yer game,then yer gonna want to sit tight,clean yer gear,aquire more gear,and keep up with us here on the board,cause some of us get a little loopy with cabin fever and will break out the rods the first sight of 50 deg. weather and try and catch a fish some where.sometimes we get lucky and actually do!most of the fishing won't get going till early-late febuary(yellow perch run)march(C&R striped bass(rockfish)april (catch and keep rock)may(croaker,rock,)all of this fishing will be in and around the bay and it's tributaries.as for the ocean,you'll have a lot of choices,just none within an hour.excellent fishing can be had starting in feb.in the outer banx of N.C.(6-7hrs)then follow ing the fish up the coast to V.B,Norfolk area(4-5 hrs)the asseteage island area of the eastern shore will produce starting in march when the rockfish start moving(3-4hrs) and yo can follow those fish up to delaware beaches thru may(3-4hrs)for quick getaways ocean city is about 2.5-3hrs depending on traffic.hope this helps and happy fishing


----------



## EARG (Dec 8, 2012)

Tracker01 said:


> Welcome , you have the upper and lower Potomac river. You can fish all year as long as it does not freeze over. Good luck.



Would you happen to know any shore accessible spots and any techniques? From what I'm googling, it looks like blue catfish bite over the winter??


----------



## EARG (Dec 8, 2012)

sunburntspike said:


> welcome to P&S and the right coast,unfortunatly this time of the year is tough to fish,this is our transition time from the fish in fall fattening up period to the winter slow down and wait for spring period.but fish can be found throughout the winter,you just have to work a bit for them.yer best shot is going to be the warm water discharge at dickerson power plant,this is a great time to start fishing ther because it hasn't got so cold as to drive all the fishermen there and make the place a zoo.check the top of the page and hit the "hot spots" link for more info .there are a wealth of streams in upper monkey county,seneca water shed is excellent for trout,crappie and small mouth bass,north west branch for trout ,panfish,and the stretch thru college park has large mouth that don't see a lot of pressure.the potomac on the south side of D.C. will produce some very nice blue catfish in the winter time,hot spots include ,ft washington,indian head.if the salt is yer game,then yer gonna want to sit tight,clean yer gear,aquire more gear,and keep up with us here on the board,cause some of us get a little loopy with cabin fever and will break out the rods the first sight of 50 deg. weather and try and catch a fish some where.sometimes we get lucky and actually do!most of the fishing won't get going till early-late febuary(yellow perch run)march(C&R striped bass(rockfish)april (catch and keep rock)may(croaker,rock,)all of this fishing will be in and around the bay and it's tributaries.as for the ocean,you'll have a lot of choices,just none within an hour.excellent fishing can be had starting in feb.in the outer banx of N.C.(6-7hrs)then follow ing the fish up the coast to V.B,Norfolk area(4-5 hrs)the asseteage island area of the eastern shore will produce starting in march when the rockfish start moving(3-4hrs) and yo can follow those fish up to delaware beaches thru may(3-4hrs)for quick getaways ocean city is about 2.5-3hrs depending on traffic.hope this helps and happy fishing


hey thanks for the input!
I was looking for dickerson power plant on the hot spots tab and couldn't find it. Does it have a different name? This place sounds interesting and I would want to hit it up. Is it shore accessible? And do you know what I should be fishing for there?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## EARG (Dec 8, 2012)

nm found it on google. sounds like a lot of fun! I think I'll hit this spot up soon! any tips on fishing this spot? thanks!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

EARG said:


> nm found it on google. sounds like a lot of fun! I think I'll hit this spot up soon! any tips on fishing this spot? thanks!!


best fishing this area from the discharge area down stream for about a mile,stay close to the shore with baits and use jig&pigs,creature style baits worked slowly around structure to get L.M s,catfish with night crawlers and make sure to use inexpensive rigs,lots of snags.a simple trick is to get some panty hose(yep,i said it) and wrap a river stone of the right size to hold for a sinker,helps a lot.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

A good size nut with a rubber band works well too.
Until/If it freezes over, just about any creek holds small fish, and maybe a lunker in a deep hole.
The fishing in this region is varied and diverse. In the Spring to the Fall, it isn't a question of what can you catch, it's a question of what do you want to catch.
Usually the answer lies in how much time do you have, and how far do you want to drive to fish.
The C&O Canal runs along side the Potomac River on the Md side, and provides easy access to the river from DC to Cumberland, some 180 miles.
Parks along the Chesapeake Bay provide shore access. Sandy Point, and Point Lookout are popular.
Unfortunately, this is the slow time of the year, and most of us are computer fishing now.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Welcome! You' re about 2 hours from Maryland's best trout fishing (Garret county, Deep Creek area, WV)! I pass your area on my way up 270 when I head out there in early Spring. pM me if you need specifics...

Sandcrab


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Earg my friend you will find the most friendliest people here and the will try to help you if the can.I know I'm going to miss them................woody


----------



## EARG (Dec 8, 2012)

wow thanks guys for all the input! Totally blown away with all the helpful info! I just ordered a pair of waders on amazon and will try out these spots that were mentioned! I'll post as soon as I go on my first trip! Totally stoked!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

PM sent...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

EARG said:


> ... I just ordered a pair of waders on amazon and will try out these spots that were mentioned!


Remember - No felt wading boots in Maryland - even in saltwater...

Sandcrab


----------



## EARG (Dec 8, 2012)

uh oh. what about cleated foot waders?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

cleats are OK - just no felt. I have wading boots with metal studs that I use with my stockingfoot waders. PM sent...

Sandcrab


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Where abouts in Monkey Co?
You could be close to some great fishing, or hop in the car, and ride.
What equipment do you have? Most Bass type gear will do you for both fresh, and salt, throwing lures, and jigs.
Lighter gear for the small rivers, and lakes, heavier gear for the surf, and from a boat.
We have boats for hire also. Charter, and Head. Several Bay Capts post here, and would gladly put you on fish for a reasonable fee.
We also have salmon 6 hrs North, and Southern Bass, and Saltwater 6 hours South.
If you like to fish for a variety of species, it is hard to beat the Mid Atlantic Region.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You didnt hear this from me but we have striped bass fishing all winter in a certain lake down by me. 

I used to live in Montgo Cty and I gave up over the winter although I did know a few who fished the discharge in Dickerson.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> You didnt hear this from me but we have striped bass fishing all winter in a certain lake down by me.
> 
> I used to live in Montgo Cty and I gave up over the winter although I did know a few who fished the discharge in Dickerson.



Trevor do you fish **** 3? Been to you lake a few times and never fished it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Orest said:


> Trevor do you fish **** 3? Been to you lake a few times and never fished it.


The spot I fish can only really accomodate about 3 people at once. Send me a PM if you're curious and I'll share the info Orest.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

DeLorme makes a great fishing, hiking, boating and biking map book. It is about ten dollars and I have found more spots in it than by word of mouth. I keep one in both my vehicles. They are red and is called Maryland and Delaware. Walmart has them in the magazine section. If you don't mind driving the cold months are the best to find spots, less traffic, no leaves on trees so you can see back into the areas, less poison ivy. Eastern shore, off 301 for example, has several great spillways. I take a GPS and save all the possible productive spots with small notations. For this type of exploration I take ultra lights, boots, 1/2 pint small/ large mix minnows, grass shrimp if available, night crawlers and small beetle spins. You will need a fresh and tidal license. And of course a cell phone and first- aid kit. Good luck and I'm looking for your reports.


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

EARG said:


> hey thanks for the input!
> I was looking for dickerson power plant on the hot spots tab and couldn't find it. Does it have a different name? This place sounds interesting and I would want to hit it up. Is it shore accessible? And do you know what I should be fishing for there?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


No. It is Dickerson Power Plant near Dickerson, MD. From Wiki... see below.

Dickerson Generating StationThe Dickerson Generating Station started in 1959. The outpour of water from the power plant became the Dickerson Whitewater Course in 1991, a training course for kayakers and canoeists for the 1992 Olympic Games.[9]

The Montgomery County Resource Recovery Facility, a 56 MW generating incineration plant which burns municipal garbage and waste, is located next to the Dickerson Generating Station. This waste-to-energy plant is also served by the CSX railroad line, which delivers trash from a central collection center in Derwood to the plant. The Montgomery County Resource Recovery Facility is operated by the Northeast Maryland Waste Disposal Authority, a state-owned corporation. All of the generating plants at the Dickerson Generating Station were built by the Potomac Electric Power Company, which sold them to the Southern Company in December 2000 as a result of the restructuring of the electricity generating industry in Maryland. The station was included in the spin-off from the Southern Company of Mirant in April 2001, which has since operated and maintained the plant.[10]

In 1991, the 900-foot (270 m)-long cooling water discharge channel from the power plant, which empties into the Potomac River, became the Dickerson Whitewater Course, a canoe and kayak training facility for the 1992 Olympic Games.

The Montgomery County Resource Recovery Facility began operations in 1995. (from Dickerson Generating Station)


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

*the felt boots*



Sandcrab said:


> Remember - No felt wading boots in Maryland - even in saltwater...
> 
> Sandcrab


Is this because of slippage in the water? I've never had wading boots but see the need and don't want to get something that I can't use?

Yeah welcome to the east coast..tons of place to fish


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh I see. Felt Wader and against the law in MD....
go figure right


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Felt soles help transmit ditymo (Google it) from one location to another. A lot of states have banned felt soles on wading boots/waders to help stop the transfer of ditymo from one place to another. MD law bans felt soles in ALL fishing waters - some states do not..

Sandcrab


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

In Maryland, invasive species is a no-no.
But, it is a sanctuary state.....
go figure is right.


----------

